# It's 95 Degrees F - How are you carrying your newborn?



## theoldmommers (Sep 15, 2009)

As mentioned in another thread I have the Moby for 3w DD, but it's way too hot for this weather and I also cannot take her out to lay her down without waking her up (which makes her scream blue murder)









How do you carry your 'lil babes without them or you getting too hot. Something easy to get sleeping baby out of to lay down would be a plus.

DD often has to be carried for most of the day to prevent crying and also only goes to sleep during the day while being carried. DH uses the Ergo for this successfully, but it's too big for me and eventually he'll have to go back to work!

Hmm...this is a bit similar to the Disney thread, but I'm getting too hot inside even in the a/c with the Moby.


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

i was/am in a similar boat...I'm using a woven wrap...make your own by cutting 5.5 yards of 45 in wide crinkle cotton or cotton gause in half lenthwise and serging edge or go to www.wearyourbaby.org for how to not sew the edge... they also have videos etc for all kinds of carries and you could also use a lightweight rebiozo...how big is you LO?

The woven wrap is a bit trickier to adjust than the moby at first but after about 5 + uses dd and I are getting used to it. I wore her in it hours walking through the city, midday in the baking sun and we were a bit hot but wayy cooler than the moby... it's so breathable! she fell asleep... that said it will get even hotter and I'll probably hibernate uin the ac more even with the new wrap. I also had dd only in her diaper...


----------



## Baby Mama (Jun 4, 2010)

If it's really hot outside i make every attempt to be inside where the AC is or i fan the baby underneath an umbrella.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We have a couple of Gypsy Mama gauze wraps which are cooler than the Mobys. I've also found that wearing a shirt with a higher neck so we are not skin to skin helps with both our comfort. If my shirt neck is too low I will often put one of her washers on my chest but it's a pain to keep in place.

I think the pouch slings we have would be cooler too but she doesn't like them, unfortunately, because she wants to be upright. DH just bought a poly/cotton ring sling but it only arrived today so we haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I had the same problem, sweating in the moby even inside with the AC on! I switched to an all linen ring sling which was much cooler. You can just lay the baby down on a bed, loosen the sling and slip out without disturbing them.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

We don't have AC so it gets pretty beastly around here in the summer. I found a light cotton ring sling was easiest for DD during the summer when she was a newborn, because I could slip myself out of the ring sling and leave her sleeping peacefully under a ceiling fan. You can wear a baby more or less upright in a ring sling, though it takes a bit of practice (I was never very good at it). Sometimes when wearing her in the Moby on hot days, I'd pull the sides together (rather than stretching the fabric out around her) so there was more air flow to her arms and legs.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I bought some Solarweave fabric and made myself a ring sling from the pattern at www.sleepingbaby.net. Works well for both pool/splash pad use and just dry land use. I love the fabric...not scratchy, but very lightweight and quick drying if you get wet or sweaty. Also, it provides pretty decent sun protection for my LO. And I live just outside of Houston, so I KNOW what heat and humidity are, LOL! Sometimes too, I use the Ergo, and that works well for longer walks as it has pretty good airflow on the sides. But yeah, I stay in the A/C as much as possible too!


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

Another vote for gypsy mama. I have all three versions (stretch, breeze, water) and they are by far my favorite.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

I wear my eight week-old upright in a silk ring sling mostly. I think I will get or make a gauze wrap soon, though. The moby makes me want to cry it's so hot, but I love the freedom it affords me.


----------



## Tique (May 13, 2010)

I haven't use this, because my back couldn't handel the one shoulder sling...but they look like they would be cool. they are mesh. http://www.babyslingscanada.ca/image/tid/1


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

i haven't touched any other carrier this past week beside my solarveil rs. and even in that, we both got sweaty! i hate this kind of heat & am dreaming of winter & having her all cozy in my 1/2 buckle!

i have tentative plans to take my girls (2.5 yo & 5 mo) to meet friends tmrw at a reservoir & am debating if it's the right thing to do with dd2??? unless i just sit in the water with her in the rs & i hold an umbrella over us to block the sun???? i will look pretty silly but we will be cooled off i guess...


----------



## Kikelet (Jun 21, 2007)

DD is 3.5 mo, 13 lbs. and we've been rolling up a cotton blankie at the bottom of her Ergo for two months now. I am very interested in the weave fabrics- I would like to make my own ring sling or wrap. The moby and the pouch slings are WAY too hot for this 90+ Virginia weather. I second the tip of wearing a higher cut shirt to prevent sweaty baby face.. DD hates being on my skin when she's hot.

I understand that this is a thread for babywearing, but I wanted to add that on occasion when I have wanted to take DD out and it's just too hot to put her in any type of carrier, we lay her in the stroller. We have one that lays flat and she'll often go right to sleep.

Anyone have more links to sites that carry woven wraps or slings that won't break the bank? I'm on a budget


----------



## treehuggingmama (May 13, 2010)

We have a Hopp Light. It's humid here in Memphis and it's been GREAT!

Zerberts does pre-orders pretty frequently and they ship quickly.


----------



## Cheryl313 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a bit of a carrier junkie, I just LOVE them. My absolute favorite is the Mei Tei. Easy to use and almost as cool as you can get since it has a square of solid fabric and then straps rather than the volumes of fabric you get with wraps and ring slings. Traditional Mei Tei's don't have padded straps either which also cools things off a little bit.


----------



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok so I went and got some cotton gauze yesterday to try out as a wrap. DH doesn't trust the fabric will be strong enough to hold our almost 3 month old, he says it could rip cause it's so thin. I'm not sure I agree but at the same time don't want to find out the hard way, kwim?

So back to the drawing board. I had already been looking at woven wraps because they don't give as much as the moby and I want to try some back carries this time, but they are so expensive can I just buy some slightly thicker/stronger woven fabric to use? What about linnen?


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

This is a good thread, I've been wondering the same thing. We have a Moby, an Ergo and a Didymos woven wrap. The woven wrap is cooler than the Moby, but our son will not stand being carried if it's too hot, which is has been lately. He just screams and sweats and it doesn't work. I think the Ergo would be coolest, but last month (at 4 weeks) he was too small even with the infant insert, I tried to see if he'd fit in it today, but he wasn't into it at that moment so we'll try again tomorrow. I guess we just have a baby who's picky about when he's carried.

So lately we've been not using the carriers, which I am sorry about as it's just so convenient when you need both hands around the house and want to be snuggly-close with the baby. Lately I've been using the bouncy chair more, and DS is happy in there most of the time so I figure it's not a big deal for now. Once it cools down we'll start carrying more.


----------

